# Post your wallpaper! Again!!!



## P38 Pilot (Jul 30, 2006)

Jsut wanted to bring back the wallpaper thread.

Here's mine.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 30, 2006)

Heres mine...


----------



## Henk (Jul 30, 2006)

Cool wallpapers. Ok one stupid question, how do you take a screenshot?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 30, 2006)

Press the print screen (Prt Scrn) button next to ur scroll lock button and above the insert button....

Then, open paint in Windows, click edit, then paste... Then save it AS A .JPG, not .bmp wherever u want...

Then, post it here...


----------



## Henk (Jul 30, 2006)

Cool will try it right now.


----------



## Henk (Jul 30, 2006)

Ok here is mine, my latest wallpaper. I will post the other one soon. You can see why I made it my wallpaper.






The Bismarch one.


----------



## R Leonard (Jul 30, 2006)

Here's mine . . . my father taking off from USS Yorktown at the Battle of Midway.

Rich


----------



## Henk (Jul 30, 2006)

You guys sure as hell has a lot of shortcuts on your desktop.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2006)

Not me...


----------



## Henk (Jul 30, 2006)

Cool one Gnomey.


----------



## Henk (Jul 30, 2006)

Where can I get cool walpapers like P-38 one on the net?


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 30, 2006)

Go to Free Wallpaper Show - Animal | Cartoon | Celebrity | Nature |Anime | Car | Movie | Flower | Game | Photography | holiday| Calendar | Travel | Art Wallpaper
Now the site is going to have an english and Chinese version. You know what to choose.
Go to art wallpaper
You'll find WWI,WWII,Korea,Vietnam aircraft art.


----------



## Henk (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks P38.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 30, 2006)

No problem.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 31, 2006)

i think mine has the most shortcuts
I hate Condition Zero, a waste of money
My monitor's ****in old... wow les u have nice games


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 31, 2006)

shiney.......


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 31, 2006)

I have more icons on my desktop than u do looma, and I only have 5 games on my comp, as I count CS/HL as one game...

And stop peeking at my sh*t!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 31, 2006)

Mine. I change mine every other week or so. I keep a folder with hundreds of action art. I prefer the oil paintings.


----------



## v2 (Jul 31, 2006)

here is mine...


----------



## Henk (Jul 31, 2006)

Lanc for what do you use the PC studio? You should get rid of that Norton. lol


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2006)

i know, this's the first year we've tried it and i'll try and go for something else next time, but it'll do in the meantime, and the PC studio i installed for my sister, it's so she can move files onto and off of her mobile, i see you have it too what so you use it for?............

and that was our desktop, this is my laptop..........


----------



## v2 (Aug 1, 2006)

in my office:


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2006)

Heres mine, sadly it means that half the keys on my keyboard no longer work because of the dribble...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 1, 2006)

Awesome wallpapers guys!


----------



## Henk (Aug 1, 2006)

Well Lanc the PC Studio is for my Samsung Z500 mobile to use it to put on my most loved songs on my Mobile to listen to. MP3 player you know.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 1, 2006)

Anyone else notice that Lancs wallpaper has CC on his knees in front of the goofy looking kid in the Zoo York hoodie, and that CC has a medal around his neck???


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 1, 2006)

I did. What was the medal for anyway CC? "Funniest student"?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 2, 2006)

Mine.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 2, 2006)

he won it in a maths class for "Most likely to become a Fashist dictator" i won one for "Most likely to use Frac-tors at work"........

and the dark haired chick in the middle without the glasses is one of the ones you gave the honour of being one of the girls in our year you'd hit.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 2, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Anyone else notice that Lancs wallpaper has CC on his knees in front of the goofy looking kid in the Zoo York hoodie, and that CC has a medal around his neck???



Yeah hes one of the carers, thats our seperate science class, which is so named because we're so poor at using the the equipment we would cause a danger to more normal students and therefore are segregated from them so we only cause damage to each other...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 2, 2006)

the only damage it did was to our social status  other than that i really enjoyed it, given it made us the most superior science students in the year, and i think our suprime intelligence shows in that picture, particularly in the guy in the front that couldn't even keep his eyes open for the picture


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah he was just turned on at the new feeling of being touched by a girl.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2006)

While you enjoy getting touched by a guy....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 2, 2006)

does make you wonder where their other hands are  fortunately mine are both well in sight


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 2, 2006)

Actually im growling as a warning for him to back off


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 2, 2006)

are you calling all Asians animals


----------



## 102first_hussars (Aug 2, 2006)

I pressed my screenshot button to capture the pic, now where would I usually look to where its saved?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 2, 2006)

you pressed print screen yes? if so then strictly speaking it's not saved anywhere, you must open paint, and then go to edit, then paste, and it will paste the screenshot, you've then gotta save it yourself........


----------



## 102first_hussars (Aug 2, 2006)

heres mine


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 2, 2006)

are you actually running windows 98 or are you running XP to look like 98?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Aug 2, 2006)

Its windows 98 second edition


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 2, 2006)

i think someone needs an upgrade, don't you......


----------



## Henk (Aug 2, 2006)

98, wow that is something. Why dont you have XP, is your PC to old?


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 2, 2006)

Hussar, you have to get a XP. You will put eyes on one awesome piece of equipment when you do!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 3, 2006)

just wait till Vista comes out, dont get XP anymore


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2006)

Vista will be very bugging for the first few months as will all software and hardware built to run on it and DX10. Better to wait a year or so after release once everything is better...


----------



## Henk (Aug 3, 2006)

Vista needs to much system requirements and like Gnomey said it will have a lot of bugs in it, someone should really make something better than Microsoft Windows. If Linux were just better.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Aug 3, 2006)

Actually my friend Chris who has a a degree in that area is actually building me a hardrive.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 3, 2006)

Cool.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 3, 2006)

> Actually my friend Chris who has a a degree in that area is actually building me a hardrive.


Building u a hard drive??? Do u even know what a hard drive is hussars??? 

U dont build a hard drive, u build a complete system with a hard drive, motherboard, case, fans, power supply, cd rom, and a video and sound card....


----------



## Henk (Aug 3, 2006)

Never heard of building a Hard drive except in a factory, but building you a complete new PC with all the right hardware that sounds right. Hope he knows what he is doing.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 4, 2006)

More IL2 wallpapers I've been alternating between.

I call them "Cause and Effect". 


BTW, I use XP set up to look like the older Windows. I like the old layout better, and it uses just a bit less processing power. That's important for an older rig like mine.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 5, 2006)

Awesome NS!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 5, 2006)

Yes, especially since that's me in the Spitfire. Ain't I handsome?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 5, 2006)

you have an old rig yet you still manage to play games like IL2, Wolfenstein and flight simulator


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 5, 2006)

Well, it's not quite _that_ old. It handles those games well enough, but it won't play some of the newer games very well. Games like Doom 3, Silent Hunter III, Half-Life 2, and so on.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 7, 2006)

I dont suppose you have more pics of IL2?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 7, 2006)

All kinds of 'em. Go to the IL-2 Sturmovik Pilot's Lounge and have a look in some of the sticky threads there.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 8, 2006)

yup, hope you dont mind the load times for the shots and what crap simulator did u get ur siggy from P-38?


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 8, 2006)

Found this pic on google.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 8, 2006)

But do you know a website with great avatars? Where did you get yours from?


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 8, 2006)

We make our own -38...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2006)

Google is your friend...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 9, 2006)

try www.avatartist.com


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 10, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> We make our own -38...



I know. I have been finding and resizing my own avatars. I just wouldn't mind finding a good one.


----------



## Henk (Aug 10, 2006)

You had many good ones you just never saw it.


----------



## Erich (Aug 10, 2006)

what's so wrong with what you have ? Stick with a P-38 fg insignia as your avatar and stay with your siggy .....

my two cents


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 12, 2006)

Nothing wrong with my Special Forces avatar. Its just a little blurry. I'll try to find an avatar of Richard Bong's fighter group as well.

Here's my new wallpaper.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 12, 2006)

My latest


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 12, 2006)

frigging hell cop a gander at that screen tray! not to mention all them icons, outta interest what's "MjackThis.exe" for?


----------



## evangilder (Aug 12, 2006)

That's not a lot of icons, trust me, I have seen far worse. I don't worry about how much is in the system tray, I have 2 GB of RAM. 8) HijackThis is a tool to get rid of spyware and viruses, but you have to be pretty savvy with operating systems to safely use it. It is very powerful, but dangerous at the same time.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2006)

I have 2GB of RAM as well Eric and I don't have that many programs in the tray or on the desktop...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 12, 2006)

Yeah, you only have two Gnomey!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 13, 2006)

I only have two as well now, much better...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 14, 2006)

So you guys just put everything in my documents?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Aug 14, 2006)

K boys I just decided to say f*ck it and I got a new computer its an HP Acer windows Xp, now im up there with you guys now


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 15, 2006)

then you go and ruin it with a crap picture like that


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> Yeah, you only have two Gnomey!


I don't need anymore, everything is either in the quick launch toolbar or the start menu, just as easy to access as the desktop...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 15, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> then you go and ruin it with a crap picture like that




Ahh if only you knew that that car is one of the finest pieces of British engineering then maybe you'd be singing a different tune


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 15, 2006)

it's not the car it's the location.......


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 15, 2006)

Looks like hussars' hard drive building buddy failed in his attempt and he had to resort to buying a new one...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Aug 15, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Looks like hussars' hard drive building buddy failed in his attempt and he had to resort to buying a new one...



Actually no, hes still gonna do it,its gonna be for my old computer but I got a good deal on this computer, I dont have to pay for a whole year, I paid for printer and the speakers but I get reimbursed for those, the computer is only 1100.00, it was too good of a deal to pass up


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 15, 2006)

U still dont get it do u???


----------



## Henk (Aug 15, 2006)

This is a car.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 15, 2006)

This is a dancing Russian.

Hey-Hey-Hey-Hey-Hey...!!!


----------



## Henk (Aug 15, 2006)

Blah blah blah............. 

Small things amuse small minds.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 15, 2006)

Frequently.


----------



## Henk (Aug 15, 2006)

Yours more than others?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 15, 2006)

Yes, quite.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 15, 2006)

And damn proud of it too....


----------



## 102first_hussars (Aug 15, 2006)

Henk my car on my desktop is a Mclaren F1 to disrespect a Maclaren F1 is like saying a kick in the balls would feel good, dont besmirch the F1


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 16, 2006)

Henk said:


> This is a car.


U call that a Bugatti?
source on right click


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 16, 2006)

> Henk my car on my desktop is a Mclaren F1 to disrespect a Maclaren F1 is like saying a kick in the balls would feel good, dont besmirch the F1



Pah, Bugatti Veyron Beats the F1 in every area possible...


----------



## Henk (Aug 19, 2006)

Yup, with a top speed of 450kph and 1000 horsepower with two V8 engines combined making one big W16 engine and cost 800 000 pounds.

Here is a test drive done by the BBC Top Gear video clip.

HenkG - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 19, 2006)

And remember, thats a limted top speed of 253mph...


----------



## Henk (Aug 19, 2006)

Yes true, the non limted top speed is 402kph.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 21, 2006)

Any Trek fans?


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice fu*kin wallpaper NS....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 21, 2006)

I've got a whole whack of Star Trek and Star Wars wallpapers that I alternate between.
I think I may even have a few Battlestar Galactica ones kicking around here someplace.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2006)

My current shot...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 21, 2006)

Cool.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2006)

Dude, post up some Battlestar wallpapers would ya???


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 21, 2006)

Some BSG wallpapers of varying quality.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 21, 2006)

Whoops, found a few more.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2006)

Tanks man....


----------



## k9kiwi (Aug 21, 2006)

Hehe.

Down here a local hard rock radio station used to do a take off of that show.

It was called....

"RattleStar Galaxative."


----------



## Twitch (Aug 23, 2006)

Can you say Studebaker?


----------



## Crippen (Aug 23, 2006)

my desk top wall paper , has been the same for 6 months now (which didnt want to copy for some reason) is a picture of Freddie Murcury. But maybe the picture itself will load.






apt I should get round to putting it on today, as it would have been his 60th birthday. Long may you reign over us Freddie (one of my Gods).


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 24, 2006)

Phear my wallpaper!  8)  




(I do not actually have a 2332cc flat 4 with the CB Performance hideaway turbo kit installed, I just really really want one.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 27, 2006)

More Trek. Cool, huh?

Now where did I put my Vulcan ears?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 27, 2006)

mine are both still the same, like sigs and avatars i very rarely change wallpaper........


----------



## Parmigiano (Aug 27, 2006)

Can't figure out how to make a screen copy, but here is the picture


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2006)

Print Screen and the copy into Paint (or something similar) and then save.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 28, 2006)

Gilles Villeneuve, Hell yeah...


----------



## b0xytr0t (Oct 6, 2009)

I feel like this thread NEEDS a bump !!1 BUMP


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice wallpaper! Oh, and welcome aboard! Drop by the "Basics" forum and introduce yourself, make it official!


----------



## imalko (Oct 6, 2009)

One of old threads about desktop wallpapers revived... Well, since that is the case here's my current one...


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 6, 2009)

Here is my latest one


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 6, 2009)

mispost


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 6, 2009)

My current one....had it awhile, its about due for a change. I'm feelin kinda steampunk-ish at the moment....

(ETA: Second screenshot is my new desktop...changed right after I posted the first one)


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 6, 2009)

What's the last one from?!Looks cool.


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 6, 2009)

Nothing that I know of. Just an artist's imagination. Its from a steampunk gallery (I was Google-surfing the other day at work, have no idea how I got to the site, nor did I bookmark it), sorta reminds me of the old video game "Crimson Skies" that Microsoft put out many moons ago. I'd say similar to the Sky Captain timeline.

Its hard to see from this shot, but the name on the plane is "Red Baron".


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 6, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> Nothing that I know of. Just an artist's imagination. Its from a steampunk gallery (I was Google-surfing the other day at work, have no idea how I got to the site, nor did I bookmark it), sorta reminds me of the old video game "Crimson Skies" that Microsoft put out many moons ago. I'd say similar to the Sky Captain timeline.



They had that game for the original xbox 5 years ago! It was a remake. But was a cool concept, planes wise.


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 6, 2009)

Yep. Alternate-timelines have always interested me (hence my interest in steampunk). I couldn't afford the Crimson Skies game when it came out, and by the time I could, it was no longer on shelves or available anywhere. Dangit.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 6, 2009)

Yea, I forget why I got it. I think Christmas, when I first got the xbox my dad got it for me.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 6, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> ...I'm feelin kinda steampunk-ish at the moment....
> 
> (ETA: Second screenshot is my new desktop...changed right after I posted the first one)


Cool pic!

I recently changed my desktop on this computer from the Skyship Armada to the Antique Chinese Skyship...so the Chinese one would "pre-date" the Steampunk a little bit!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Trebor (Oct 6, 2009)

here's mine! and notice the tail number. that's the livery I'm doing my 737 in, and that's the very tail number in the livery.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2009)

I need to get the skyship armada, I love that one! Any more of those?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 6, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> I need to get the skyship armada, I love that one! Any more of those?


I have two different sizes of the original Skyship Armada: 1200x745 and 1024x640

If you want, I can email it to ya'

I have a few others that are similiar around somewhere, I'll see if I can dig those up...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Yaaayyy! Thank ever so much mate! Got a 19' screen, which suits best?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 6, 2009)

For your 19" (depending on what you have the res set to) I'd say go with the 1200 wide pic, and set it to "stretch", and that'll make sure the image stays at your screen's borders.

Here's another Steampunk style pic...I don't remember where I stashed all the other images I have...looks like I'll be doing a little searching


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Much obliged Dave....


----------



## Trebor (Oct 6, 2009)

I've seen a pic like that before, only with P-40s


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 6, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Much obliged Dave....


You bet!



Trebor said:


> I've seen a pic like that before, only with P-40s


Yep...and here it is:


----------



## Trebor (Oct 7, 2009)

awesome, any with Liberators?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 7, 2009)

There aren't any with Liberators, the first one I posted (couple posts back) has Mitchells, and there's ones with Bf109, Spitfire, Zero and so on.

This one is pretty cool, too.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2009)

Wouldn't mind to able to paint like that!


----------

